# ZICZAC LEATHER - Daily work with watch strap



## Ziczacleather

Hello Everyone
This topic will show our daily works with watch strap done 
and we will also showing the processing of how HANMADE WATCH STRAP made by us


----------



## Damnmage

Hey brother!
The navy alligator strap is actually what you made for me  very nice job with that one, best in my collection so far!

The light orange nubuck ostrich is also mine, very cool one.


----------



## Ziczacleather

Damnmage said:


> Hey brother!
> The navy alligator strap is actually what you made for me  very nice job with that one, best in my collection so far!
> 
> The light orange nubuck ostrich is also mine, very cool one.


I'm very happy to found you here sir.
and glad to hear that you like your straps


----------



## Ziczacleather

Hornback and leg crocodile watch strap for Panerai
Crazy look with both straps


----------



## Ziczacleather

Crocodile bund strap in black


----------



## Ziczacleather

Storm trilogy watch with python watch strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Hope you guys are well and safe with Corona virus
I just done another stonewash black crocodile for Panerai watch


----------



## Ziczacleather

Brow crocodile watch strap with full padding


----------



## Ziczacleather

Racing bund leather straps just done today for my client


----------



## Ziczacleather

ostrich leather is still my favorite color


----------



## Reverend123!

Hello, I have several of your straps and the quality and price are amazing. Will be ordering more for sure. All the best.

Ron G


----------



## Ziczacleather

navy blue crocodile strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

This is my favourite color


----------



## Ziczacleather

Hublot Big Bang Crocodile strap


----------



## G07

Ziczacleather said:


> This is my favourite color


What color is this strap? Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ziczacleather

Cognac ostrich leather strap on IWC


----------



## Ziczacleather

Back to work


----------



## Ziczacleather

Green crocodile strap in sunlight


----------



## Ziczacleather

Navy blue crocodile watch strap x cognac stitching


----------



## Ziczacleather

Earth Grey crocodile watch strap size 20/20mm


----------



## Ziczacleather

Vintage calf leather strap with quick release function
[URL=https://flic.kr/p/2kULLTc]P1730343 by Cang Le Trung, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kUSsua]


----------



## Pavilions

is it stiff? I found that some of the leather straps are just way too stiff.


----------



## Ziczacleather

Cognac Shell Cordovan watch strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Pavilions said:


> is it stiff? I found that some of the leather straps are just way too stiff.


It is depending the way I made it sir
If you need your strap softer then I can make it for you


----------



## Ziczacleather

suede watch strap x sunlight


----------



## Ziczacleather

Today we change to something that different but still regarding watch strap
Olive green Epsom leather watch roll


----------



## Intrepid04

Ziczacleather said:


> Hublot Big Bang Crocodile strap


I searched in your website for the Hublot strap specs but came back empty: "No products were found matching your selection." Please let me know what's the keyword for search or prod/item number for your Hublot straps. Txs.


----------



## Ziczacleather

Shell Cordovan strap for Panerai


----------



## Ziczacleather

Shell cordovan watch straps siz3 20/18mm


----------



## Ziczacleather

Black crocodile for Cartier santos XL


----------



## Ziczacleather

Rolex Datona deploymen straps


----------



## Ziczacleather

Black crocodile watch strap size 20/18mm for Rolex


----------



## Ziczacleather

Navy stonewash ostrich strap for Breitling


----------



## Ziczacleather

Another grey croc IWC pilot


----------



## Ziczacleather

High quality crocodile strap for Patek Calatrava


----------



## Ziczacleather

Light grey alligator strap for Patek Calatrava


----------



## Ziczacleather

Navy ostrich watch strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Navy Shell Cordovan strap for Rolex


----------



## Ziczacleather

How do you thing about suede strap on Rolex daytona?


----------



## Ziczacleather

Epsom watch straps


----------



## Ziczacleather

Deployment strap for Rolex Daytona


----------



## Ziczacleather

Nato strap in ostrich leg leather


----------



## dfwcowboy

This is the custom ZicZac croc strap I had made for an Artem deployant.


----------



## Ziczacleather

dfwcowboy said:


> This is the custom ZicZac croc strap I had made for an Artem deployant.


Thank you so much sir


----------



## Ziczacleather

Brown crocodile strap size 18/16mm with quick release function


----------



## Ziczacleather

IWC deployment strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Dark brown lizard strap size 20/18mm


----------



## SMP300M

Just curious how come your straps do not come with hardware? For folks who doesn't have OEM branded hardware.


----------



## Ziczacleather

SMP300M said:


> Just curious how come your straps do not come with hardware? For folks who doesn't have OEM branded hardware.


Hello sir
You can request for hardware for free of charge


----------



## rcsub

Hello, this is Ryan, the green crocodile strap for a Glasütte Senator Sixties green dial. I'm sorry to have to tell you that while the buyer finally made a decision and bought a watch, his other decision was to have Glashütte make the strap because, his words, " The company who made the watch also will know how to best make the strap, I don't want to have to get a new one in a year because they made it a nanometer too big". I fought for you saying that leather, calfskin even alligator is going expand to constrict no matter who makes it. But before I could even mention the savings he quashed the issue and that was it. You were kind and helpful and I hope to maybe have you as my go-to strap guy should I buy a watch that needs a new strap or be selling one where the strap is falling apart. I'm in a lot of FB watch groups, watch forums, and the like so if you could give me your information I can make a digital card, and anytime someone asks for strap advice including me I can send them the info via text. I wanted to thank you for putting up with me these past days, they haven't been easy but going forward I really doubt that the VP of N America for the Swatch group will be sending me pictures of swathes. In the end, I had to use a computer program and take the case and dial from the watch he wanted and then find a watch with the strap he wanted on it, took the watch out, and put them together. I am not a computer person but I did this in 5 mins and it's what made him say yes so if you want I can tell you what I did so you can do it and give your customers a look at what their watch is going to look like with your new strap on it. I'll send the pic I made and you can tell me if it's worth doing. We buy what we see and not knowing what $7k watch is going to look like is taking a big chance. If your game, send the information and if not, I totally understand, and thank you again for all your help. - Ryan First I'll send the pic with the strap on another watch, then just the stap, just the watch he is buying, and finally the finished product. Remember, 5 mins last night when I was exhausted. I can't find the watch-only pic but you get it.


----------



## Ziczacleather

rcsub said:


> Hello, this is Ryan, the green crocodile strap for a Glasütte Senator Sixties green dial. I'm sorry to have to tell you that while the buyer finally made a decision and bought a watch, his other decision was to have Glashütte make the strap because, his words, " The company who made the watch also will know how to best make the strap, I don't want to have to get a new one in a year because they made it a nanometer too big". I fought for you saying that leather, calfskin even alligator is going expand to constrict no matter who makes it. But before I could even mention the savings he quashed the issue and that was it. You were kind and helpful and I hope to maybe have you as my go-to strap guy should I buy a watch that needs a new strap or be selling one where the strap is falling apart. I'm in a lot of FB watch groups, watch forums, and the like so if you could give me your information I can make a digital card, and anytime someone asks for strap advice including me I can send them the info via text. I wanted to thank you for putting up with me these past days, they haven't been easy but going forward I really doubt that the VP of N America for the Swatch group will be sending me pictures of swathes. In the end, I had to use a computer program and take the case and dial from the watch he wanted and then find a watch with the strap he wanted on it, took the watch out, and put them together. I am not a computer person but I did this in 5 mins and it's what made him say yes so if you want I can tell you what I did so you can do it and give your customers a look at what their watch is going to look like with your new strap on it. I'll send the pic I made and you can tell me if it's worth doing. We buy what we see and not knowing what $7k watch is going to look like is taking a big chance. If your game, send the information and if not, I totally understand, and thank you again for all your help. - Ryan First I'll send the pic with the strap on another watch, then just the stap, just the watch he is buying, and finally the finished product. Remember, 5 mins last night when I was exhausted. I can't find the watch-only pic but you get it.
> View attachment 16247277
> View attachment 16247278
> View attachment 16247294


Please check your DM


----------



## Ziczacleather

JLC ultra thin curved end strap with black crocodile
Size 21/18mm


----------



## rcsub

I wish I went with you, GO is taking forever. That strap would have been perfect. I come to you first next time.

RYan


----------



## Ziczacleather

> I wish I went with you, GO is taking forever. That strap would have been perfect. I come to you first next time.
> 
> RYan


Thank you so much sir


----------



## Ziczacleather

Purple ostrich and cobalt blue curved end strap for Chaykin Jorker watch


----------



## Ziczacleather

Shell Cordovan straps for my client in Singapore


----------



## Ziczacleather

Vintage grey aligator strap size 26/24mm


----------



## Ziczacleather

Red prune crocodile strap size 20/18mm


----------



## Ziczacleather

Beige croc strap for Rolex Daytona


----------



## harpervalley

Be careful when ordering. Their site indicates free economy shipping, however, they added a $9.00 shipping charge during checkout. Not a big deal, however, if they are now charging for shipping, they should remove "free" from their site.


----------



## Ziczacleather

> Be careful when ordering. Their site indicates free economy shipping, however, they added a $9.00 shipping charge during checkout. Not a big deal, however, if they are now charging for shipping, they should remove "free" from their site.


Thank you so much for your notice.
From 2022 we charged for the shipping cost and we will remove the word FREE in description.
Thank you so much again


----------



## Ziczacleather

Cartier quickswitch strap for Large model


----------



## Ziczacleather

Cognac ostrich strap size 20/16mm


----------



## Ziczacleather

Shell Cordovan straps for Panerai


----------



## Ziczacleather

Another Shell Cordovan straps for our client in Japan


----------



## Ziczacleather

Cartier Santos 100XL deployment strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Dark navy blue deployment strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Red prune croc strap for Patek Calatrava


----------



## Ziczacleather

Crocodile stonewash straps for Panerai


----------



## Ziczacleather

Glossy green croc strap for Panerai


----------



## Ziczacleather

Black bund strap with contrast stitching


----------



## Ziczacleather

Hornback strap for Panerai


----------



## dfwcowboy

One year later and my alligator strap still looks like new. After a short break in period it conformed perfectly to my wrist and is one of the most comfortable straps I own.


----------



## Ziczacleather

dfwcowboy said:


> One year later and my alligator strap still looks like new. After a short break in period it conformed perfectly to my wrist and is one of the most comfortable straps I own.


Thank you so much for your great feedback


----------



## Ziczacleather

Multiple crocodile straps for Panerai in size 22/20mm


----------



## supawabb

This is highly impressive!


----------



## Ziczacleather

High quality black matte croc with personal stamp


----------



## Ziczacleather

Breitling deployment strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Ostrich quill leather strap size 24m


----------



## Ziczacleather

Blue crocodile strap for Frank Muller Long Island


----------



## Ziczacleather

Shell Cordovan straps available in many colors


----------



## Ziczacleather

Tiffany green crocodile strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Stonewash ostrich leg watch strap


----------



## Ziczacleather

Cognac crocodile leather strap size 20/16mm for Rolex


----------

